# Added A Coolant Wash Down Hose For My Tormach 1100MX



## BladesIIB (Jul 10, 2021)

Quick project here, only took one project to figure out that I needed an extra coolant line set up for a wash down hose to be able to clean this new machine.  Thankfully the process was simple, not to expensive and the end result was just what I needed.  

Also included an update from my last project video about the 100,000 lines of code message I received on this.  Turns out the message was just how far ahead it was looking to verify no error in your tool paths.  Bottom line, Tormach assured me you can feed millions of lines of code in one program.  

Spent all week running this and continue to be impressed and amazed with it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 10, 2021)

I had a program with almost a quarter million lines of code that Mach 3 on my 770 Series 3 balked at.  I had to break it into two pieces.  I haven't tried a large program with PathPilot though.

As to the wash down, I just use a piece of 3/8" flexible PVC hose on one of my coolant nozzles.  I have ball valves for each nozzle so I can shut one off.  
by pinching the end of the hose, I can get a high pressure spray or can I leave it open for volume.


----------



## BladesIIB (Jul 10, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> I had a program with almost a quarter million lines of code that Mach 3 on my 770 Series 3 balked at.  I had to break it into two pieces.  I haven't tried a large program with PathPilot though.
> 
> As to the wash down, I just use a piece of 3/8" flexible PVC hose on one of my coolant nozzles.  I have ball valves for each nozzle so I can shut one off.
> by pinching the end of the hose, I can get a high pressure spray or can I leave it open for volume.


Thanks for the tip, may just need to add a piece of hose I can pinch off when I need pressure.


----------

